# What distance do you zero your carbines?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's everyone's preference for zeroing distance on their carbines?


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

For pistol caliber, 50 yards. For rifle caliber, 100 yards.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

!00 yards and in the area I live that is enough because of the trees and brush.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I usually do 50 yards.

Although, with my two 9mm carbines, I did something different this time around... Instead of doing my defalt 50 yard zero this time, I looked at the ballistic charts for 9mm at different zeroes. I went with a 15 yard zero, as it is not off much (2.5" high or low) all the way past 110 yards.

I did see some ballistics for a 12 yard zero that was a little better, but I went with a 15 yard zero.

I forgot the weight of the bullet I used to make this chart, but this was a 9mm chart for a 15 yard zero:


----------

